# TOC Men's Saddle Race style Garford, Sager, Troxel, ETC.



## gtdohn (Jun 29, 2017)

In need of a race style saddle for an 1897 Racing model bicycle. Garford, Sager, Troxel, Brown, Hunt, Messinger, all made a version of one.
Needs to look like example below:
Let me know what you have,

Thanks


----------



## carlitos60 (Jun 30, 2017)

Is This a TOC Racing Seat?? 9.5" x 7"
$250 Shipped!


----------



## gtdohn (Jun 30, 2017)

Not really a racing saddle, no.
It's was used on most teens bikes like Mead, Peerless, etc.


----------



## gtdohn (Jul 2, 2017)

bump


----------



## gtdohn (Jul 8, 2017)

bump.......


----------



## gtdohn (Jul 10, 2017)

bump.........


----------



## gtdohn (Jul 14, 2017)

bump.........


----------



## gtdohn (Jul 18, 2017)

bump.........


----------



## gtdohn (Jul 20, 2017)

bump........


----------



## gtdohn (Jul 23, 2017)

bump


----------



## gtdohn (Jul 25, 2017)

bump


----------



## gtdohn (Jul 27, 2017)

bump


----------



## gtdohn (Jul 29, 2017)

bump


----------



## gtdohn (Aug 1, 2017)

bump


----------



## gtdohn (Aug 3, 2017)

bump


----------



## gtdohn (Aug 8, 2017)

bump


----------



## gtdohn (Aug 12, 2017)

bump


----------



## gtdohn (Aug 17, 2017)

bump...


----------



## gtdohn (Aug 20, 2017)

bump


----------



## gtdohn (Aug 26, 2017)

bump


----------



## gtdohn (Sep 9, 2017)

bump


----------



## gtdohn (Sep 12, 2017)

bump


----------



## gtdohn (Oct 1, 2017)

still looking


----------

